# Are You Smarter Than A 5 Yr. Old



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 27, 2017)

Rachel Sweeney posted a story on Quora about how her 5-year-old niece fooled a group of adults.

The girl asked to play one more game before leaving for home. The game was simple, everyone draws a shape, labels it, and then she would judge who the winner was.

I already knew my niece was smart, but something she did (that) weekend pushed her into extreme intelligence for a 5 year old.

We’d had a fun day playing when it was time for her to go home. She asked all of us (around ten adults) to play one last game, a coloring competition. Dealing out a sticker to sweeten the deal, we thought it was a play to get an extra ten minutes of play.

We learnt the rules of the competition: We each had to draw a shape and write at the top of the page what it was. She would then judge the winner.

So we all participated, drawing triangles, rhombus, heats, etc. Then handed them to her.

She collects them all up, but instead of judging them, neatly folds them, places them in an envelope, writes her name and ‘shapes’ on the front and yells

“Homework done!” whilst running out the door.



https://www.quora.com/What-did-someone-do-that-made-you-think-they-were-really-smart


----------



## rivers (Feb 15, 2017)

LOL  that is one smart kid .


----------

